# Your Favourite Velocity Build



## theyettie (24/2/16)

Hey guys.

I'm loving the Velocity, best dripper I've had to date!! I don't see many nice builds on youtube, anyone care to post their mean/best builds for this beauty?

At this stage I'm rocking one big horizontal coil (twisted 24gauge kanthal; 3mm ID; 9wraps; reads 0.55ohm).

I had a quad coil build in there (26gauge kanthal; 2.4mm ID; can't remember wraps, it read 0.41ohm). This build wasn't bad but it chowed cotton, not sure why... I rewicked everyday (sometimes twice a day...)


----------



## phanatik (24/2/16)

I just smack dual claptons into it... 26/32g kanthal; 3mm ID; 6 wraps each; reads 0.5ohm


----------



## GlacieredPyro (24/2/16)

Dual 3MM ID. 6 wrap 24awg kanthal.
Direct airflow 80% open. The rest closed.
50W - flavor and clouds for days

Simple is good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

but where are the pics !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (24/2/16)

Yes, pics....we all love pics....


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

Pre built Claptons 0.47ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> but where are the pics !!!!



As requested kind sir...


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

One of my favourite builds in the Velocity is a 3mm parrallel 26g Kanthal and Clapton vertical build. Ramp up time is quick and flavour is on point!
Being a single coil it also doesn't use up juice a quickly as a dual.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## phanatik (24/2/16)

not my own build, but would love to try something like this:


----------



## phanatik (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> One of my favourite builds in the Velocity is a 3mm parrallel 26g Kanthal and Clapton vertical build. Ramp up time is quick and flavour is on point!
> Being a single coil it also doesn't use up juice a quickly as a dual.
> View attachment 46562


@Greyz it it easy to wick? i suppose there is no spitback... and what wattage do you run that on? keen to try that.


----------



## phanatik (24/2/16)

phanatik said:


> not my own build, but would love to try something like this:




Or rather this:


----------



## theyettie (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> One of my favourite builds in the Velocity is a 3mm parrallel 26g Kanthal and Clapton vertical build. Ramp up time is quick and flavour is on point!
> Being a single coil it also doesn't use up juice a quickly as a dual.
> View attachment 46562



That's a very pretty build, thanks for the pic. I shall be having a go at her soon... 

The options on this deck is pretty much infinite IMO. Loving it!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

phanatik said:


> @Greyz it it easy to wick? i suppose there is no spitback... and what wattage do you run that on? keen to try that.


It is a bit difficult to wick if you try wick the coil while it's installed vertically.
What I do is I wick the coil in a horizontal postion then remove it and mount it vertically.
Trim the top off, wet it and I stick my small black screwdriver into the top just to pack it up a little.

It's a very simple build which you will easily master

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

phanatik said:


> Or rather this:



Mmmmmmmmmm looks like I missed a trick by doing a vert parallel coil. 
Next stop more wraps and a horizontal build.

I love this RDA simply because of it's versatility and the fact that so many different builds work in it.


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

Parallel 3.5mm 24g Kanthal and 32g+26g Clapton 7 wraps .5ohm Velocity RDA @ 55W 

Inspired by @phanatik

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## phanatik (24/2/16)

what ga


Greyz said:


> View attachment 46571
> View attachment 46572
> View attachment 46573
> Parallel 3.5mm 24g Kanthal and 32g+26g Clapton 7 wraps .5ohm Velocity RDA @ 55W
> ...



which gauge did you use for the kanthal in the middle?


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

The Kanthal is 24g coil ramp up time is slow under 50W tho.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> The Kanthal is 24g coil ramp up time is slow under 50W tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I have the same clapton wire... with just a plain clapton, i'm normally already at about 65w... thank goodness for the rx200

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

phanatik said:


> I have the same clapton wire... with just a plain clapton, i'm normally already at about 65w... thank goodness for the rx200


The Rx200 is the best vape related purchaae i ever made so far. 
I'm actually up at 60W now and already went through about 10ml of juice  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh (24/2/16)

26,32 clapton and 24ga kanthol is my goto build....love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

sheesh thanks for the awesome builds and pics guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (8/3/16)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share my easy solution to single coil builds on the velocity.

Some of you guys have some really fantastic builds. I just haven't really been a fan of the dual coil setup. IMO it drinks waaay too much juice, and if one coil heats up faster than the other, that brings its own set of problems. 

Vertical coil builds are cool, but I also wanted my airflow hitting directly on the coil. 




I simply taped one of the air holes shut with electrical insulation tape




Got a prebuilt alien clapton on the side the airflow is open.

So far its been vaping like a rockstar. Nice clean flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## isiemoe (9/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JW Flynn (9/3/16)

isiemoe said:


> View attachment 47649


hehe, that is just barely a Clapton hehe


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

Lovely pics guys

Just wondering if I should get this - i saw some comments somewhere else about this being more of a cloud chasing atty and not focused on flavour. And that the airflow is too open.

What are your thoughts on this versus the mini?

Or any other fairly versatile flavour atty with perhaps a slightly tighter airflow?


----------



## Khan83 (9/3/16)

Hi


Silver said:


> Lovely pics guys
> 
> Just wondering if I should get this - i saw some comments somewhere else about this being more of a cloud chasing atty and not focused on flavour. And that the airflow is too open.
> 
> ...


Get it @Silver . I think every vaper should own a Velocity at some point in their journey even if they don't enjoy it

Bought a clone & I must say its quite nice. Airflow option for both tight & airy is awesome.

Only thing that disappointed me was the cloud production . It's just a tad better my Plumeveil despite some monster coil builds I tried. Maybe I need to look into this Clapton thing all the cool kids are talking about. Flavour is loads better though compared to the Plume.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (9/3/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely pics guys
> 
> Just wondering if I should get this - i saw some comments somewhere else about this being more of a cloud chasing atty and not focused on flavour. And that the airflow is too open.
> 
> ...



I still maintain that this is atty can be modified to give you either cloud, or flavour or the best of both worlds. I have a simple dual clapton semi vertical setup and both the flavour and cloud is outstanding!!! The extremely adjustable airflow gives you any and every option.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (9/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Get it @Silver . I think every vaper should own a Velocity at some point in their journey even if they don't enjoy it
> 
> ...



Go Clapton my friend, you won't be disappointed. Pardon the dirty coils and bad pic. Going to clean and rewick tonight and moer away my cellphone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (9/3/16)

theyettie said:


> Go Clapton my friend, you won't be disappointed. Pardon the dirty coils and bad pic. Going to clean and rewick tonight and moer away my cellphone.
> 
> View attachment 47667


Thanks bud . Might just pop into Sirvape & get me some pre-wrapped claptons.

Got a crap load of wire coming in from Fasttech so once that's here I'm gona try making my own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StealthCubz (9/3/16)

Some Dragon Skin, 6 Wraps came in at 0.24Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (9/3/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely pics guys
> 
> Just wondering if I should get this - i saw some comments somewhere else about this being more of a cloud chasing atty and not focused on flavour. And that the airflow is too open.
> 
> ...


@Silver

For me the Velocity Mini has fairly good flavour and you can set the airflow for quite restricted lung hits. 

With that being said, what about one of these? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hastur-rda-bottom-fed-top-airflow-with-velocity-posts-mmm.t20375/ 

I don't think the airflow will be tight per se (certainly inherently tighter than the Velocity / Velo Mini), but it should be able to perform well with the airflow shut down quite a bit.


----------



## Alex (9/3/16)

I built a good single coil, vertical center build just now. 3.5mm ID, 8 wraps, 24g.

A Scottish roll wick, topped off with some good Coffee Cake juice from Paulie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

